# GPU-Z keeps change PCI-E speeds?



## LiveOrDie (Jun 13, 2010)

if i leave GPU-Z open it will change back a forward from PCI-E 2.0 to PCI-E every minute or so?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2010)

Power-saving feature.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 13, 2010)

so its not a bug?


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2010)

Nope. If you havea second monitor, you can leave GPU-Z open, and see it stay @ 2.0 when the card is loaded...


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jun 13, 2010)

thanks just didnt see this happen before


----------



## cadaveca (Jun 13, 2010)

Yeah, seems they have implemented this change @ hardware level to lower idle power consumption...chaning power settings in OS does not seem to have any effect.


----------

